# Vincent Alsop



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 13, 2006)

Vincent Alsop, English Puritan (c. 1630 - May 8, 1703) was the author of _Practical Godliness: The Ornament of All Religion_, _Duty and Interest united in praise and prayer for Kings_, _God in the Mount_, and other works, including an introduction to Thomas Manton's sermons on Psalm 119.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 28, 2006)

Vincent Alsop contributed two of the Cripplegate Sermons: 1) _What Distance ought we to keep, in following the strange Fashions of Apparel, which come up in the Days wherein we live?_ and 2) _What is that fulness of God every true Christian ought to pray and strive to be filled with?_

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 11, 2007)

Vincent Alsop, _Practical Godliness: The Ornament of All Religion_


----------

